# Chitown Mom here with question about a possible second ;)



## jsovie22 (Oct 25, 2014)

So I am a mother of a 10 year old baby girl...been divorced...now remarried and have been for the past 4 years. I am 44, just turned in Sept. Age is just a number to me definitely don't look, feel or act my age haha. 

Anyway, my new hubby and I were trying to conceive last year and even went to a fertility specialist about it. We never really went as far as trying the shots etc because of the scary statistical information they fed me, I sort of just backed off the idea and figured if it happens it will happen naturally or as a miracle lol. 

Anyway, I never really was the type to keep my hubby on my ovulation cycle...oddly enough we smack dab landed a home run on my ovulation cycle last month. 

Now it has been months since I gave in to the idea that I most likely will not be having another child so I have not been worried about it or fretting over it. Oddly enough, I have been feeling tired, feeling nauseous, breasts are tender, cramping in tummy which gets me confused as to whether I am going to get my period but it does not come, I am also moody and not typically a moody person...usually happy and carefree but not so much these past few weeks. It has all caught my attention that I said to myself hmmm could I be pregnant?? 

I am not late yet...my period is to be here tomorrow but I am trying to keep a level head here and not get overly excited. 

I am wondering if others feel period like symptoms when they have been pregnant. What other symptoms did you feel right away?? Did you just know that you were pregnant?? I would just love to hear some insight as I am starting to drive myself crazy now that the date of my menstrual cycle is approaching...I am very regular so I am hopeful but trying to be realistic too. Maybe a little miracle is in store for me...who knows.  

Thanks for listening everyone and please do chime in with your thoughts if you have time, I would love to hear from you.


----------



## farmermomma (Oct 30, 2012)

Boobs were the clue for first. Nausea for second. Let us know how it turns out.


----------

